# Smokerainbow Samples



## Xhale (12/5/14)

Excuse me if this has been discussed in the past, I searched for "smokerainbow" and got no results.
I've never bought from them as I mix myself, but many people I know have and its a good way to give various flavours a go.

The idea behind it is that instead of buying 10mls and so, you just buy 1ml in little vials. They dont do their own juice, its like a front for the various juice makers.
Probably easier to see if you go to their site directly

The samples are in selected packs, which can be via brand (i.e. t-juice samples) or type (i.e. fruity samples)
Give an example Vern
http://www.smokerainbow.com/t-juice-pack-15-samples-b/
for eight and a half euros you can be the proud owner of
1321 - T-Juice, *Hermano Rubio* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1322 - T-Juice, *Quintessence* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1323 - T-Juice, *UK Smokes* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1324 - T-Juice, *Virgin Leaf* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1325 - T-Juice, *Tangerine Dream* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1402 - T-Juice, *Cubanito* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1403 - T-Juice, *TY4 - sample* 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1404 - T-Juice, *Cherry Choc* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1405 - T-Juice, *Java Juice* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1467 - T-Juice, *Minty the Toff* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1526 - T-Juice, *Colonel Custard* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1527 - T-Juice, *Pomme Pom* - sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1528 - T-Juice, *USA Reds*- sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1701 - T-Juice, *USA Silver*- sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20
1702 - T-Juice,* Mintastic*- sample 1ml, NIC 11mg/ml, PG/VG 80/20

excluding shipping.

The "RY" sample pack is a lot of different ry3/4's etc from various vendors, and will run you around euro 14 for 24 1ml samples.

This concept is "big" over here and the site has been going for about a year and a half now. Its a good way to get some tasting going, similar to the tastybox doing the rounds that you have set up.

I hope this helps those flavour testers, or guys looking for an ADV

interesting edit: the euro symbol is typable and shows up correctly in the post composer/editor, but doesnt display correctly on the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xhale (12/5/14)

a small follow-up now that I stare at their site.
You dont have to buy in pre-selected packs, there's 600+ 1ml samples from various places and you can buy them one at a time also. around 80 euro cents each or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (12/5/14)

bad form to reply to myself, but its totally possible for an enterprising person to do an s.a. version.
I dont know how the backside works, whether the samples are given free by the vendors, but obviously it allows a lot of tasting for minimal outlay, especially when considering postage costs from 24 vendors.

Hopefully someone runs with this idea, as it works quite well.


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Around here we are all a bit crazy (but nice) and answer ourselves frequently. Remember somewhere on the forums it was sort of a consensus that 1 ml is not enough to really form an opinion on a juice. Personally, I need around 5 ml to get to a conclusion, good or bad. But, one can at least decide on 1 ml whether further investigation is required, even if you might be missing some "grow on you" ones. If that makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andreja (12/5/14)

Vern said:


> bad form to reply to myself, but its totally possible for an enterprising person to do an s.a. version.
> I dont know how the backside works, whether the samples are given free by the vendors, but obviously it allows a lot of tasting for minimal outlay, especially when considering postage costs from 24 vendors.
> 
> Hopefully someone runs with this idea, as it works quite well.



Hi 
just saw this thread about Smoke Rainbow and would like to answer the question about liquid. It's not a secret that we have to buy all juice, all bottles. Luckily we get a wholesale price in some cases  and sometimes we receive a bottle for free 
Vern you're absolutely right about postage!

Cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

hi @Andreja 

please take a few moments to introduce yourself here 

are you perhaps a reseller of some sorts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

ooooh gonna go look there now


----------



## Andreja (12/5/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @Andreja
> 
> please take a few moments to introduce yourself here
> 
> are you perhaps a reseller of some sorts?



I'm sorry, I just "jumped over" I guess

Will do that, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

